# Select sources for FreeBSD



## Roberth (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello, under the install, you can select sources when selecting package set to install, and when I select custom, what sources do I need for the nvidia-driver to compile on the system?


----------



## marius (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't need to select any sources as far as I know. The driver should be located under /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.

There is an article located here that could be useful.


----------



## Roberth (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it needs the kernel's source to compile against it, same with OSS.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Well it needs the kernel's source to compile against it, same with OSS.



Correct, you also need misc/compat5x and if chosen a linux_base.


----------

